# Bitte melde dich



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

Mir ist da was abhanden gekommen. Sagen wir ein Stück Sarkasmus. Einfach so von heute auf morgen weg. Und nun frage ich mich natürlich warum.
Du kannst diesen Thread löschen, so wie du es bei meiner Signatur getan hast. Selbstverständlich auch wortlos. Jedenfalls wirst du damit mir nicht mein Schmunzeln über soviel Aberwitz und Übereifer aus dem Gesicht entfernen können.
Der Anstandshalber hätte du mir eine kleine Nachricht in mein Postfach werfen können, indem du dein Handeln erläuterst. Okay vielleicht bist du schüchtern. Nun aber zwingst du mich unbekanntest, zartes Wesen öffentlich nach dir zu suchen, um eine Antwort zu bekommen.
Also bitte melde dich. Kaffee und Kuchen stehen schon bereit.

PS: dies ist ein mimimimimi mimimimi thread - ich vote gleich selbst für closed - ach und fast vergessen es geht um das hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Forenregeln lesen -> Lernen, dass Signaturen nur max. 200px hoch sein dürfen -> Neuen Versuch starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. März 2009)

Spam entfernt, ins richtige Forum verschoben.

Die Signatur ist 19 Pixel zu hoch. Ich habe die Signatur nicht gelöscht, von daher kann ich mich nicht weiter dazu äußern.

//Edit: Jeder weitere Spam wird von nun ab mit Verwarnungen belohnt.


----------



## EisblockError (17. März 2009)

Das mit Signatur finde ich auch blöd, meine war zu groß ein netter mod schreibt mich an, ich ändere es richtig, ein paar tage später ist die sig ganz gelöscht ohne kommentarm


----------



## WeRkO (17. März 2009)

[spam entfernt]
hmm, größere signaturen, naja, muss nicht sein


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Wo liegt das problem sie wurde nur hier gelöscht auf deinem rechner ist sie doch noch.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> hmm, größere signaturen, naja, muss nicht sein


Deine is aber auch mehr wie 200px. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (17. März 2009)

hab ich auch grad so dran gedacht, werds mal ändern wenn ich lust zu hab :X

edit: brauch er nimmer dalmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wo liegt das problem sie wurde nur hier gelöscht auf deinem rechner ist sie doch noch.


Nur... was nutzt die Signatur auf dem heimischen Rechner? Oo

Und 19 Pixel find ich persönlich nun nicht so dramatisch. Ist ja noch im 5% Toleranzbereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibt es seh viel schlimmere Beispiele, die man häufiger mal hier im Forum sieht.

Edit:


WeRkO schrieb:


> hab ich auch grad so dran gedacht, werds mal ändern wenn ich lust zu hab :X


Vielleicht nimmt Dir das dann ja auch ein Mod ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

Da habt ihr euch gerade selbst ins Bein geschossen, liebe Mods.
http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/231987/.../pixelmoral.jpg

Wenn ihr die Grösze besitzen würdet zu zugeben, dasz diese Art von Humor euch fremd ist, hätte ich gesagt okay. Wenn ihr die Grösze besessen hättet, mir eine Nachricht zu kommen zulassen, hätte ich gesagt okay.

Aber nun bin ich kritisch getroffen von Krümelkackerei. Wie gut das ich über soviel Unfähigkeit lachen kann. Kümmert euch in Zukunft um wichtiger Dinge als neidisch auf 19cm äh px zusein.

Den Kuchen esse ich nun allein und überlege mir derweil eine adäquate Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und 19 Pixel find ich persönlich nun nicht so dramatisch. Ist ja noch im 5% Toleranzbereich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deutschland ist Deutschland. "Warum ist das so?" -> "Weils da auf dem Schild steht!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder flieg mal bei Ryan-Air. Ein Kilo überm erlaubten Handgepäckgewicht und du darfst das Ding draussen lassen oder selber deinen Flug abbrechen.

@Topic: Tante Edith sieht grad 3px ZUVIEL!!!!! SKANDAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Super schrieb:


> Da habt ihr euch gerade selbst ins Bein geschossen, liebe Mods. [...]


Dir steht es frei, Signaturen zu reporten, wo du siehst, daß deren Größe mehr als 200px beträgt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. März 2009)

Zu groß ist zu groß... Punkt ende... keine Diskussion notwendig Oo
Zu große Signaturen, werden entweder direkt gemeldet oder der User angeschrieben (kommt drauf an ob ich einen guten Tag hab^^)


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2009)

Ich fasse zusammen:
Deine Signatur ist größer, als es erwünscht ist. Sie wurde dir kommentarlos gelöscht. Du suchst den Moderator, der dafür verwantwortlich ist.
Soweit richtig?


----------



## Lillyan (17. März 2009)

Wenn wir Signaturen zulassen die größer sind, dann kommt der nächste und sagt "Warum darf ich keine 220 haben, der hat auch 218", dann der nächste der wieder eine etwas größere haben will etc.. Ich denke 200 Pixel sind durchaus angemessen und nicht schwer einzuhalten.

Allerdings streifen wir auch nicht 24/7 durchs Forum und halten ausschau nach zu großen Signaturen, so dass wir mit Sicherheit nicht jede sehen. 

Normalerweile löschen wir Signaturen aber auch nicht, sondern schreiben den Accountbesitzer an und bitten ihn diese den Regeln anzupassen. Was nun in diesem speziellen Fall passiert ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

Falsch - Es gingum die Art und Weise. 
ich suchte denjenigen, der wortlos in meiner Signatur rumschrieb. Okay sie ist zu groß - das lasse ich als Antwort gelten (sie kam aber nicht vom Verursacher). Jedoch ist sie nicht befriedigend. Da sie Spaszvögeln Tor und Tür öffnet. Aber damit müsst ihr dann klarkommen, es ist euer Forum. Einfach in Zukunft die Form wahren, wenn ihr selbst auf sie pocht.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2009)

Es gibt genügend Gründe, warum du keine Nachtricht erhalten haben könntest. Vielleicht vollkommen unabsichtlich.
Jetzt, gegen bald 15 Uhr sind noch nicht alle Moderatoren mit Rechten für die Signatureditierung online, also kann sich der Verursacher noch nicht umbedingt zu Wort melden. Reagiere dich einmal ab... immerhin wurden hier keine politischen Versprechen gebrochen sondern eine virtuelle Signatur editiert.


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

warum sollte ich mich abreagieren? ich bin amused.
War ich etwas zu aggressiv? Meine Formulierung angreifend? Oder doch ein Volltreffer?
Ihr wisst nun wie ich auf sowas reagiere. Wie auch immer, die Sache ist hiermit für mich gegessen. 

Euch noch ein schönen, sonnigen Nachmittag.


----------



## Xanthippchen (17. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung wer Dir die Sig einfach so gelöscht hat. Die richtige Vorgehensweise ist das sicherlich nicht. Dieser Vorfall ändert aber nichts daran, dass Deine Signatur zu groß ist. Das Bild hat genau 200 Pixel, also entferne bitte den Link dadrüber. 

PS: Eventuell ist das Email-Postfach zu Deinem Account voll, so dass Du die entsprechende PN nicht empfangen konntest?


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

ich wusste das ihr im Innersten gekränkt seid...
und nun auf diesem link rumhackt
dann sollte ihr in eurem Forum aufräumen, sonst könnte man von persönlicher Befangenheit reden.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2009)

Super schrieb:


> [...] Wie auch immer, die Sache ist hiermit für mich gegessen.






Super schrieb:


> ich wusste das ihr im Innersten gekränkt seid...
> und nun auf diesem link rumhackt
> dann sollte ihr in eurem Forum aufräumen, sonst könnte man von persönlicher Befangenheit reden.




War hier nur der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken? 

Darüberhinaus hinterlässt dein blindes Eifern gegen die Arbeit der Moderation im Allgemeinen einen etwas faden Beigeschmack, bedenkt man doch deinen Wunsch/Aufforderung eine adequate Antwort von uns zu erhalten. Du hast jetzt schon mehrfache Hinweise und Fragen zu deinem Problem erhalten und solltest eigentlich bemerkt haben, dass auch von "offizieller" Seite an der Lösung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich wusste das ihr im Innersten gekränkt seid...


Vielleicht solltest du mal in den Spiegel gucken und diese Worte nochmal sagen? 

Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass du derjenige hier bist, der sich dadurch, dass jemand einfach so deine Signatur wegeditiert hat, im innersten gekränkt fühlt und den schwarzen Peter lieber anderen in die Schuhe schieben will.

Merke: Das Ganze wäre erst garnicht passiert, wenn du die Forenregeln gelesen hättest.


----------



## claet (17. März 2009)

OT:
Ich find 200px sind viiiiiiiiel zu viel. 

Das ist ein Forum zum Reden und nicht Bilder auszutauschen -.-


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

"Blinder Eifer"?
den Ball werf' ich zurück...
und schlisst den thread endlich...
dann kann jeder Mod noch was zusagen ohne das ich die Möglichkeit habe zu antworten.
Und ja von soviel Starrsinn fühle ich mich langsam gekränkt. Wenn man nicht mal mit einem blinzelnden Auge etwas ansprechen kann ohne das gleich alle kollektiv aufstöhnen "oh er wagt es was zusagen und das bei den unfehlbaren Mods" ...
jeder macht Fehler - meiner war es ein Bild 19px zu grosz zu gestalten ... das wurde abgeändert .. dann gings weiter mit dem Link drüber ... das wurde auch abgeändert ... und nun muss ich mir noch sowas anhören ... okay ich werde duckmäuserisch durchs Leben gehen und mir Obrigkeitsdenken angewöhnen...

Euch trotzdem ein schönen, sonnigen Nachmittag


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2009)

Ich beginne zu zweifeln, dass es dir tatsächlich um die Signatur und dem Verhalten eines Mods ging. Nur so ein Gefühl....


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> OT:
> Ich find 200px sind viiiiiiiiel zu viel.
> 
> Das ist ein Forum zum Reden und nicht Bilder auszutauschen -.-



der erste in dem thread der die Aussage des Bildes verstanden hat

und Gefühle täuschen


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Is hier irgentwie wie im kindergarten. Du hattest eine zu große sig und hast somit gegen die regeln verstoßen. Da muss sich doch kein mod mehr rechtfertigen.Und dan wird hier grade ziemlich getrollt.


----------



## Dalmus (17. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Is hier irgentwie wie im kindergarten. Du hattest eine zu große sig und hast somit gegen die regeln verstoßen. Da muss sich doch kein mod mehr rechtfertigen.Und dan wird hier grade ziemlich getrollt.


Komisch, ich hatte den Eindruck, daß es gar nicht um die "Zensur" der Sig ging, sondern um die Art und Weise wie diese vonstatten ging.


----------



## Nutrius (17. März 2009)

Das denk ich mir eben auch... Umgangsformen sind eben auch in Internetforen wichtig und ich denke doch auch ein Teil der Forenregeln...
Aus den Regeln:
"Diese Moderatoren sind Benutzer mit erweiterten Rechten, dürfen Störenfriede zurechtzuweisen oder, wenn nötig, auch aus dem Forum zu verweisen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck der hier aufgelisteten Regelungen, eine Diktatur aufzubauen, sondern lediglich eine Grundlage für einen funktionierenden und friedvollen Umgang miteinander zu schaffen."

Dennoch hoffe ich, dass dieser Handlung oder diesem Thread nicht der Untergang der westlichen Zivilisation folgen wird, sondern sich der verantwortliche Mod und SuperPepe "unter zwei Augen" auseinandersetzen werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo das Problem ist... er hatte eine zu große Sig und sie wurde eben entsprechend der Richtlinien gestrichen... dafür muss man sich nicht rechtfertigen noch sonst wie melden... schon garnicht, wenn er mit offensichtlicher Absicht eine zu große Sig hatte, was ich annehmen muss, da ist doch wohl sonnenklar warum die Sig futsch ist... na egal... hauptsache rummeckern...


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

nö selor, hast du falsch verstanden.

die sig war einfach weg und er wusste nicht wieso. also hat er einen thread erstellt und versucht rauszufinden warum ein mod sie gestrichen hat. dass die sig 19px zu groß war wusste er nicht. die erstellung des threads kann ich im grunde nachvollziehen. gut, man hätte es auch per pm an einen mod regeln können, aber er wusste ja nicht an welchen .. also hat er sich für diesen thread entschieden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht... nicht umsonst sind die Tollen Richtlinien da... einfach mal durchlesen anstatt sich einfach nur den Threadtitel anzugucken! 
Ich fahr doch auch nicht in ein fremdes Land, mach irgendwas und mecker dann rum, weil ich verhaftet wurde, weil ich mich nicht informiert habe was vielleicht an zusätzlichen Gesetzen zu beachten ist... das ist doch schwachsinn...


----------



## Dalmus (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich fahr doch auch nicht in ein fremdes Land, mach irgendwas und mecker dann rum, *weil ich verhaftet wurde*, weil ich mich nicht informiert habe was vielleicht an zusätzlichen Gesetzen zu beachten ist... das ist doch schwachsinn...


Ich mag Vergleiche.
Also nochmal: Wenn man bei dem Vergleich bleibt, dann ging es dem TE _nicht_ darum, _daß_ er verhaftet wurde, sondern _wie_ er verhaftet wurde.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich mag Vergleiche.
> Also nochmal: Wenn man bei dem Vergleich bleibt, dann ging es dem TE _nicht_ darum, _daß_ er verhaftet wurde, sondern _wie_ er verhaftet wurde.


Ich hab den Eindruck, dem TE gings viel mehr darum, den entsprechenden Mod zu finden, um ihn mit "Warum ..., was hast du dir dabei gedacht, wie würdest du dich dabei fühlen, etc."-Fragen auf die Nerven zu gehen.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Ähm nein - seine Sig wurde gelöscht. Dafür dass eine Sig gelöscht wird kann es diverse Gründe geben. Da er sie aber nicht einfach wieder reinstellen wollte (weil er kann ja nicht ändern was missfiel, da er es nicht wusste) hat er halt nachgefragt wieso. 

Was ist daran verkehrt?

Ich würde noch präzisieren Dalmus. Er wurde verhaftet, bestraft und wieder freigelassen. Jetzt steht er draußen und fragt wieso er eigentlich bestraft wurde um den Fehler nicht wiederzubegehen. Bei dieser Frage beschwert er sich nebenbei, dass man ihm nicht gleich sagt warum man ihn bestraft!


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2009)

der mod hat sich gemeldet und wir waren ein bier trinken...

es ging ausschlieszlich um die art und weise... ich wollte herausfinden ob es gang und gebe ist, wortlos was zu löschen (der grund war mir in erster linie egal - es waren in dem fall 19px und 19px sind nunmal 19px zuviel) oder ob 's einfach nur im eifer des gefechts vergessen wurde - letzteres war der fall

warum und weswegen gerade diese sig gelöscht  wurde (wegen ihrer grösze), entzieht sich meiner kenntnis, da es dutzende zu groszer sigs gibt, auf diese meine anspielt...

salue

ps:



> Ähm nein - seine Sig wurde gelöscht. Dafür dass eine Sig gelöscht wird kann es diverse Gründe geben. Da er sie aber nicht einfach wieder reinstellen wollte (weil er kann ja nicht ändern was missfiel, da er es nicht wusste) hat er halt nachgefragt wieso.
> 
> Was ist daran verkehrt?
> 
> Ich würde noch präzisieren Dalmus. Er wurde verhaftet, bestraft und wieder freigelassen. Jetzt steht er draußen und fragt wieso er eigentlich bestraft wurde um den Fehler nicht wiederzubegehen. Bei dieser Frage beschwert er sich nebenbei, dass man ihm nicht gleich sagt warum man ihn bestraft!



danke für die übersetzung mit anderen worten - genau das war die intention


----------



## x3n0n (18. März 2009)

Wenn man sich die Netiquette einmal durchliesst bzw. die Bestimmungen zu Signaturen dann geht daraus hervor dass es nur 2 Gründe geben kann, warum eine Signatur entfernt wird.

a) zu hoch
b) unpassender Inhalt und was unpassender Inhalt ist wird auch Innerhalb der Netiquette definiert

Wenn also der Inhalt okay war dann kann es sich nur noch um die Höhe handeln => Problem gelöst.

Normalerweise wird hier auch noch eine PM geschickt, dass ist richtig. Aber bei (zu Stoßzeiten) ~50 Reports in 3 Minuten kann es sein dass wir das vergessen.



Super schrieb:


> Aber nun bin ich kritisch getroffen von Krümelkackerei.


Wer beschwert sich denn hier bitte darüber dass bei einer Signatur Editierung keine PM geschickt wurde?


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2009)

netter versuch...
no comment



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

